# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Материал для подготовки к экзамену Специалист-Консультант 1с:Бухгалтерия ред.2.0

## Mixmaister

Здравствуйте! Нужен материал для подготовки к экзамену Специалист-Консультант 1с:Бухгалтерия ред.2.0. Заранее Спасибо!

----------


## Alexkonrad

Здравствуйте !
В июне начал заниматься подборкой материалов по данным сертификатам (включая редакцию 2.0):

*"1С:Специалист"* по конфигурированию бухгалтерской подсистемы в прикладных решениях "1С:Предприятие 8" 
*"1С:Специалист-консультант"* по внедрению прикладного решения "1С:Бухгалтерия 8" (по редакции 3.0 конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия")

В течение всего июня 2013 года соберу весь материал (видео, задачники, решения задач по обоим сертификатам, рекоммендации, требования и т.д.)

На данный момент уже кое-что есть, к вечеру залью основной массив решений задач (как выяснилось, их найти не так уж и легко)

Весь материал *выложен здесь*.

----------


## Mixmaister

спасибо, много полезного материала!

----------


## Alexkonrad

Итак, что собрано 

Я понял, что сертификат 1С:Спец на Буха не пользуется особой популярностью (в отличие от той же Платформы, по ней инфы пруд пруди)
Если Вам нужно больше сводной информации, то Вам *сюда*.

Книги

Рекомендуются для подготовки к экзаменам 1С:Профессионал и 1С:Специалист-консультант по внедрению "1С:Бухгалтерии ". 

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8.Х. Учёт налога на прибыль*
Автор: Н. Г. Баев 
Издательство: 1С Паблишинг 
Страниц: 164 стр. 
Формат: PDF
Скачать (128 МБ)

*Серия книг "Секреты профессиональной работы с 1С:Бухгалтерия 8"* 
Авторы: С.А. Харитонов, Д.В. Чистов 
Издательство: 1С-Паблишинг
1. Учет основных средств. (Издание 3) . Скачать (110 МБ) 
2. Банк и касса. Скачать (26 МБ) . 
3. Учет производственных операций. Скачать (170 МБ) 


*Бухгалтерский и налоговый учет в "1С:Бухгалтерии 8" (редакция 2.0)* 
Автор: Харитонов С.А. 
Издательство: 1С-Паблишинг 
Год издания: 2010 
Страниц: 680 
Формат: DJVU 
Скачать (9 МБ)


Видеокурсы
Евгений Гилев - запись корпоративного курса для подготовки к специалисту по "1С:Бухгалтерии 8"
Курс представляет собой разбор задач, аналогичных аттестационным.
Длительность курса – 12,5 учебных часов, записано 44 видео-урока.
Скачать (534 МБ)

Сборники и решения задач

*1. 1С:Специалист*
*Сборник задач* для подготовки к экзамену "1С:Специалист" по конфигурированию и внедрению  бухгалтерской подсистемы в прикладных решениях "1С:Предприяти 8"
Формат: PDF, Версия экзамена: сентябрь 2012 г.
Скачать (75 МБ) 

*Первый небольшой,но добротный блок решений задач.*
Решения 5 задач
1. Задача договора займа
2. Задача на лицензирование
3. Задача сделки РЕПО
4. Задача учет товаров и оплата охраны
5. Задача по производству
Шоры, описание и выгрузка ИБ
Скачать (106 МБ) - 


*Второй блок решенных задач в Бухгалтерии (редакция 3.0)*
Производство 1 2 3 4 5 - Скачать (228 МБ)
Производство 6 7 8 - Скачать (228 МБ)
Договор Займа 24 25 26 - Скачать (228 МБ)
Лицензирование 27 28 29 - Скачать (228 МБ)
РЕПО 30 31 32 - Скачать (228 МБ)
Контроль остатков 40 41 - Скачать (228 МБ)
Другие задачи - Скачать (74 МБ)

*2. 1С:Специалист-консультант*

*Сборник задач* для подготовки к экзамену "1С:Специалист-Консультант" по внедрению  прикладного решения 1С:Бухгалтерия 8 с разбором задач
Формат: PDF, 2011 год, 
Скачать (71 МБ) 

*Есть решения следующих задач*
Закон и порядок, Имидж,Кварта,Композит,Рада  (валюта),Радар (рубли),Термит
Скачать (59 МБ)

----------

anikoff (09.03.2016), aword (16.09.2017), burda (30.08.2013), Dilika (11.04.2019), Elf-A (04.10.2013), povmen (06.02.2014), pussy (07.10.2013), RodinMax (16.07.2016), Vallerikk (07.07.2013), Vika22 (13.11.2013), zvonok (28.06.2013), Захарушка (03.09.2014), Мирод (19.03.2014)

----------


## minakova

Alexkonrad, здравствуйте, не могли бы перезалить решения задач по спец-консультанту, очень надо

----------


## povmen

Доброго времени суток!

Alexkonrad, нет больше файла:
"Есть решения следующих задач
Закон и порядок, Имидж,Кварта,Композит,Рада? ?(валюта),Радар (рубли),Термит
Скачать (59 МБ)"

Если можно - перезалейте куда-нибудь.

----------


## Ghostbz

А есть еще у кого нибудь что то по "1С: Специалист-консультант Бухгалтерия"

----------


## katus

Дорогие друзья, помогите с материалами к подготовки к 1С: Специалист-консультант Бухгалтерия", на многих форумах все ссылаются на какие-то "решения задач" скажите пожалуйста где можно найти это решения? поделитесь кому не жалко 2525_25@bk.ru заранее большое спасибо

----------


## lancerbeta

Есть решения всех экз. задач на релизе (3.0.29.8). + скрины и журнал операций с комментами для самых ленивых. Решения корректные, по ним сдавались успешно, но чтобы сдать, необходимо вникнуть в суть каждой задачи, т.к. завалят на допвопросах или когда попросят пояснить. Пишите на lancerbeta@yandex.ru
p.s. есть инфа, что билеты могут поменять, когда количество двоек уменьшится на текущих задачах, не затягивайте со сдачей сильно.

----------


## rondor154

Здравствуйте! Перезалейте пожалуйста решение задач по спец-консу.

----------


## formatorhdd

есть решения!по ним сдавал,пишите на почту formatorhdd@mail.ru

----------


## igrok1

Курсы по программированию 1С 8.2
До этого я выкладывал только бесплатные бонусы из данных курсов. Теперь вашему вниманию представляется полный комплект данных курсов.
Содержание: Базовый курс,  продвинутый курс плюс различные бонусы к курсам, мастер-группы и многое другое, что необходимо для обучения программированию в 1С 8.2

Качество: WebRip
Видео: 960x645 (1.49:1), 6.000 fps, TechSmith Screen Capture Codec ~144 kbps avg, 0.04 bit/pixel
Аудио: 48 kHz, MPEG Layer 3, 1 ch, ~128.00 kbps avg
Продолжительность: ~ 200:00:00
Перевод: Не требуется
Размер	21.30 GB

http://letitbit.net/download/00003.0...art01.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/26302.2...art02.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/49059.4...art03.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/00698.0...art04.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/59122.5...art05.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/30720.3...art06.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/66850.6...art07.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/89295.8...art08.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/21516.2...art09.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/86937.8...art10.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/90702.9...art11.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/09850.0...art12.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/23862.2...art13.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/41720.4...art14.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/70195.7...art15.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/95397.9...art16.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/72109.7...art17.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/64229.6...art18.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/58681.5...art19.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/49962.4...art20.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/18999.1...art21.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/15069.1...art22.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/03635.0...art23.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/71925.7...art24.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/09956.0...art25.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/15996.1...art26.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/24008.2...art27.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/18920.1...art28.rar.html

Скачивайте не пожалеете, такого больше нигде не найдёте.
Будьте проффесионалами в своём деле!

----------


## Андрей Тарнюев

> Итак, что собрано 
> 
> Я понял, что сертификат 1С:Спец на Буха не пользуется особой популярностью (в отличие от той же Платформы, по ней инфы пруд пруди)
> Если Вам нужно больше сводной информации, то Вам *сюда*.
> 
> Книги
> 
> Рекомендуются для подготовки к экзаменам 1С:Профессионал и 1С:Специалист-консультант по внедрению "1С:Бухгалтерии ". 
> 
> ...


Н
Файл не найден , можно ли еще раз залить

----------


## Daniel8888

Товарищи !Помогите пожалуйста со вторым блоком решенных задач, чтобы на их примере подразобраться с задачами по внедрению бухгалтерской подсистемы.Здесь файлы не найдены((  billy_1988@mail.ru

----------


## Эрулан

Здравствуйте, перезалейте пожалуйста

Серия книг "Секреты профессиональной работы с 1С:Бухгалтерия 8" 
Авторы: С.А. Харитонов, Д.В. Чистов 
Издательство: 1С-Паблишинг
1. Учет основных средств. (Издание 3) . Скачать (110 МБ) 
2. Банк и касса. Скачать (26 МБ) . 
3. Учет производственных операций. Скачать (170 МБ) 

Заранее благодарю!!! )

----------


## Ная

Добрый день! Собираюсь сдавать экзамен по спец-консультанту, в Казахстане, может кто-нибудь подсказать по подготовке и материалам?

----------


## Ная

Редакцию 3.0 сдавать буду

----------


## mixperez

Иии ?! )

----------


## pyrkin_vanya

> Итак, что собрано 
> 
> Я понял, что сертификат 1С:Спец на Буха не пользуется особой популярностью (в отличие от той же Платформы, по ней инфы пруд пруди)
> Если Вам нужно больше сводной информации, то Вам *сюда*.
> 
> Книги
> 
> Рекомендуются для подготовки к экзаменам 1С:Профессионал и 1С:Специалист-консультант по внедрению "1С:Бухгалтерии ". 
> 
> ...


Ребят, помогите найти эту инфу?

----------


## Эрулан

Товарищи, оглянуться не успел, а уже удалили.... Дайте пожалуйста ссылку на мыло или перезалейте???

----------


## Engem

К данному вами делу нужно относиться более чем серьёзно.
Индивидуумы, написавшие до меня информацию, оказываются в верном положении, и поэтому я рекомендую к ним приглядеться.
 Ссылка для регистрации на бесплатное тестирование на официальном сайте 1С

После Успешного прохождения теста Вы получите письмо со ссылкой на справку в электронном виде.

Фирма 1С готова выслать почтой её бумажный вариант, если Вы разместите ссылку на учебное тестирование: в соц. сетях, на сайте или форуме.

Уйти в поиск информации вы можете https://www.prog-msk.ru/
Рекомендую литературу Торгашова О. Ю., Литвинова А. Г., Богатин В. А. 1С: Зарплата и Управление персоналом 8.0 с нуля, на самом деле их множество, но указанная мной сопровождает ваше визуальное составляющие по гладкому уровню.

----------


## alek_bolduin

Спец-конс БП. Имидж (балансовый метод)
https://youtu.be/EXx4V4HPubo

----------

